# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Training: Fahrtechnik, Kraft, Ausdauer, Ernährung >  Tire pressure [Reifendruck]

## oTo

whats normal pressure for downhill bike? I use 43PSI for both, front and rear tire because I do lots of flats. Is that too much?

Google Translation 

was ist Normaldruck für Downhill-Bike? Ich verwende 43 PSI sowohl für vorne und hinten Reifen, weil ich viele Wohnungen zu tun. Ist das zu viel?


Sorry for not speaking German well enough to write in German on my own

----------


## oTo

i have 1,95" tires

----------


## 1210

hi there!

hmm...you cant do anything wrong with 2 bars  :Wink: 

but why only 1,95" ?

----------


## oTo

my bike came with them and it feels good enough and soon i'm going to buy new one so i left it way it was

----------


## noox

Different pumps often show very different pressures. So it's not that easy to compare the pressures.

I have not seen a downhill tire with 1.95" yet - except special tires for heavy rain/mud conditions (or for meadow dual slalom or snow races). So it seems you do not have a downhill tire. Switch to real downhill tires with 2 ply casing. Then you can go down to 1 bar without having too much flats (depending on your weight, the rims, ...).

I usually ride with a higher pressure at the rear wheel. E.g. 1.5 front, 2.x rear.

----------


## oTo

in that scale i have both in front and in rear 3.0  :Big Grin:  is that too much?

----------


## papa schlumpf

> in that scale i have both in front and in rear 3.0  is that too much?


yeah... with 3.0 you don´t have enough grip to ride on a downhill track or in the forest.

----------


## oTo

> yeah... with 3.0 you don´t have enough grip to ride on a downhill track or in the forest.


if I lower pressure will not i get contact with rim and obstacle? when riding on high speed when you hit bump or on big jump or on flats? :| even when going fast on stairs ?

I have pressure this high because I think it will protect rims

----------


## q_FTS_p

> if I lower pressure will not i get contact with rim and obstacle? when riding on high speed when you hit bump or on big jump or on flats? :| even when going fast on stairs ?
> 
> I have pressure this high because I think it will protect rims


That's right.
But it doesn't make sense when you run that high pressures in your tires, because you will lose to much grip. Usually DH-Tires have pretty stiff side walls and the possibility of flats is even at low tyre pressures (1,5-2,5 Bars e.g.) not high.

----------


## daBaumi

you should try this: adaptrac.com  :Big Grin:

----------

